# Another really good deal found.



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

I went on the look out for a Furman power conditioner and found by the recommendation of of a fellow member what turns out to be the Furman PL-PRO DMC 20 Amp Power Conditioner + USB + Meter is one of their top of the line offerings and can be had on most any given day for $439.00. 

Well I ran in to this e-bay store *AUDIOSAVINGS ELECTRONICS SUPERSTORE *and saw that he had the unit above for $439. But to he uses a *make an offer tab in his auctions.* Well never thinking that I would win I offered just under $300 for the unit and low and behold it is on its way shipping included. These are not 2nds all though they do offer open boxes items that I would think could be had for less. :spend:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can get these ETHEREAL ESP602R power managers for much much less and it offers all the same protection. I am always surprised the money you pay for the so called Boutique brands.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> You can get these ETHEREAL ESP602R power managers for much much less and it offers all the same protection. I am always surprised the money you pay for the so called Boutique brands.



This can be true but let us all remember the burning that often comes with bargain basement priced items. Most all boutique brands that are popular started out as new comers to their markets and earned their right to demand premium pricing. 

Not to say that people in the know don't end up with the best value as they can see through the hip that PO companies often do to grass ruts offerings that have earned their following through merit.

I may need two more 120V-20A protectors I will have a look at the info you provided thanks. I had a look and they are nice but I think they may only offer protection to 15A draw units. Do they offer 20A units?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

May I ask what you need a 20 amp unit for?Plugging any devices that are rated at 15 amps into a 20 amp circuit is not going to protect it properly as anything that could cause the unit to draw more than 12 amps should trip the breaker but if using a 20amp it wont trip/shutdown until 17 amps raising the risk of a fire.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> May I ask what you need a 20 amp unit for?Plugging any devices that are rated at 15 amps into a 20 amp circuit is not going to protect it properly as anything that could cause the unit to draw more than 12 amps should trip the breaker but if using a 20amp it wont trip/shutdown until 17 amps raising the risk of a fire.


The three discrete 20 amp circuits are one each for my Emotiva Reference amps (choice pending 2 monos or XBR-2). According to the manual and confirmed by their staff that this is a requirement. The remainder of my system is feed by two discrete 15 amp circuits. :T


----------

